# Don't get a minivan?



## Mobile

I posted in intro but I hope this category is better.

My husband and I have circumstances where we need to earn as much as possible with Uber, especially in the next 4 months.

We happen to be in-between vehicles right now. We've been planning to buy a minivan or car next week. We wanted a minivan for greater earning potential, but should we go for a car instead?

We are in Louisville, KY and I am seeing no mention of UberXL in our small city. Because of this, there is no point in us owning a 6+ passenger vehicle, is there? Only the hope that UberXL will come to our area next year? In Louisville, the three-week Derby Festival has just begun. There are many tourist groups looking to be driven around, so I'm surprised UberXL hasn't come to our city. Are we just out of luck in regards to making more by taking more passengers? And either way, I'm worried we'll have a lot of bookings where they expect to squeeze in 6 passengers. I don't want to allow more passengers than the number of seatbelts, because of insurance.

We will also be driving in Lexington, KY which is even smaller and doesn't have UberXL. And it would be nice to have the option to drive for a day or two in Cincinnati and other cities if we needed a little extra cash. Cincinnati, Indianapolis, and Nashville all have UberXL and we would occasionally be in other cities briefly. 

We have been researching and it seems like with UberXL you have less competition. There is a lot of competition in our area for Uber, it seems. I know half of the extra money is eaten up by gas, but it seems more profitable. And some minivans are pretty good on gas, about the same as SUVs/crossovers.

Uber is not our only deciding factor. We have other reasons why a minivan would be very useful for us. However, we also have reasons why a car would be much better than a minivan for our life right now, especially when it's winter. We can only afford the minivan OR a car this year, and Uber is probably the primary consideration.


----------



## Huberis

Larger groups tend to take longer to get moving as a general rule. There is a lot more energy to deal with if you have an extra two pax and it is more difficult to know what is going on in the far back should someone get sick or happens to be a difficult sob. From my personal experience, Minivans really take a beating, the doors can have issues. Having bigger groups going in and out of the vehicle just beats the hell out of a vehicle. Do your homework.......... Some people love bigger groups and wouldn't have it any other way. 

I would put far more weight on a car that fits your personal needs first and foremost for fairly obvious reasons.


----------



## Mobile

Thanks for pointing those things out. As our personal vehicle, I want the minivan, and he wants the compact SUV. I may give up on the minivan because of those considerations above.


----------



## Huberis

How much better is the rate for XL? If there aren't many XL vehicles in your area, that could mean more distances to run between calls. The car could wind up running you farther around town in the effort to pair ou up with the larger groups. I don't know that with any kind of certainty, it is just a hunch. It is not beyond the realm of possibility that the software could pass up on giving you a nearby two person group and run you across town for a larger group. If there was real dispatching, well the dispatcher would try to pay your way to that call with say a smaller group........ 

My assumption is that you are going to be doing this part time...... keep it simple perhaps. Good luck.


----------



## azndriver87

In DC Market, and UberXL can be used for UberX.

Any UberSUV can be used for UberXL and UberX

Sedan = UberX
Minivan = UberX, UberXL
Large (3 rows) SUVs = UberX, UberXL, and UberSUV
Caddilac Escalade = Uber SUV, Uber Lux, Uber Black, UberX, UberXL


----------



## flashgordonnc

Mobile said:


> I posted in intro but I hope this category is better.
> 
> My husband and I have circumstances where we need to earn as much as possible with Uber, especially in the next 4 months.
> 
> We happen to be in-between vehicles right now. We've been planning to buy a minivan or car next week. We wanted a minivan for greater earning potential, but should we go for a car instead?
> 
> We are in Louisville, KY and I am seeing no mention of UberXL in our small city. Because of this, there is no point in us owning a 6+ passenger vehicle, is there? Only the hope that UberXL will come to our area next year? In Louisville, the three-week Derby Festival has just begun. There are many tourist groups looking to be driven around, so I'm surprised UberXL hasn't come to our city. Are we just out of luck in regards to making more by taking more passengers? And either way, I'm worried we'll have a lot of bookings where they expect to squeeze in 6 passengers. I don't want to allow more passengers than the number of seatbelts, because of insurance.
> 
> We will also be driving in Lexington, KY which is even smaller and doesn't have UberXL. And it would be nice to have the option to drive for a day or two in Cincinnati and other cities if we needed a little extra cash. Cincinnati, Indianapolis, and Nashville all have UberXL and we would occasionally be in other cities briefly.
> 
> We have been researching and it seems like with UberXL you have less competition. There is a lot of competition in our area for Uber, it seems. I know half of the extra money is eaten up by gas, but it seems more profitable. And some minivans are pretty good on gas, about the same as SUVs/crossovers.
> 
> Uber is not our only deciding factor. We have other reasons why a minivan would be very useful for us. However, we also have reasons why a car would be much better than a minivan for our life right now, especially when it's winter. We can only afford the minivan OR a car this year, and Uber is probably the primary consideration.


I think you asked and answered your question. A hope and a prayer that UberXL "might" come to town...... go with what you know "now"!
And you should turn down those rides that want to over stuff your car.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

flashgordonnc said:


> I think you asked and answered your question. A hope and a prayer that UberXL "might" come to town...... go with what you know "now"!
> And you should turn down those rides that want to over stuff your car.


I was just curious, is that an armadi suite you're wearing in that avatar?


----------



## flashgordonnc

DrJeecheroo said:


> I was just curious, is that an armadi suite you're wearing in that avatar?


Actually I got it from Goodwill, and have been having it altered (mostly at the waist) going on 20 years now. Driving for Uber, that's what I can afford. The good looks I was born with. lol.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Goodwill is one of the best places. Save lots of money, that's for sure. It's too bad they stopped selling TVs though.


----------



## MRJdriver

I drive a minivan for XL. It is a double edged sword. Sometimes it works out great, and other times it's a big pain. I looked into a third row seat SUV but I couldn't find anything reliable enough to make it a go. I settled on a 2005 Toyota Sienna w 150,000 miles. It has been reliable with plenty of room. If a minivan makes sense for you personally, I would just get one. They are built as well as any car and if you get XL you will be "in" already. The driver has more room in a minivan as do passengers. ( in my small suv I have to move my seat all the time for leg room. ) You will be surprised how many people will request an XL. (Some by accident).


----------



## flashgordonnc

DrJeecheroo said:


> Goodwill is one of the best places. Save lots of money, that's for sure. It's too bad they stopped selling TVs though.


Hello my co-driver friend. Someone else's post brought me back here, but I could not resist reading this previous banter.
There was not an Army/Navy store in my town like there is in yours, so I had to settle.
Good driving.
Regards


----------



## Clifford Chong

Yeah, a compact SUV might be the way to go.


----------



## Huberis

MRJdriver said:


> I drive a minivan for XL. It is a double edged sword. Sometimes it works out great, and other times it's a big pain. I looked into a third row seat SUV but I couldn't find anything reliable enough to make it a go. I settled on a 2005 Toyota Sienna w 150,000 miles. It has been reliable with plenty of room. If a minivan makes sense for you personally, I would just get one. They are built as well as any car and if you get XL you will be "in" already. The driver has more room in a minivan as do passengers. ( in my small suv I have to move my seat all the time for leg room. ) You will be surprised how many people will request an XL. (Some by accident).


I must admit, I always try to avoid the minivans my taxi company owns. I never feel able to move the seat back far enough. We have Chrysler minivans - they suck in my opinion. Major pain in the ass. From what I hear, the Toyota minivans are far more robust, I have no trouble believing it.


----------

